# Good Hand Plane book



## ChrisCarr (Jun 19, 2010)

Just wondering if theres any good books on hand planes anyone has read and can recommend?

I am looking to find a book that goes over close to everything with hand planes, lol
Such as: blade angles, blade camber, operating tips/guides, etc

I have so many questions it would take forever to ask them here so I thought a book would be a good idea.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

This is the one


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Doc, care to elaborate as to why you say the Hack book is the best?
Have you read it, Have you read others? What did you like about it. didn't like about it? 
Even though Hack knows his stuff, sometime experts don't convey their expertise well into a book. That is why I am asking.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've read the Garret Hack book Doc recommended. I pick it up and reread a section over every so often, and sometime I just thumb through the pictures. Its a great book.

I also like this one Same reason, lots of good information about planes and how to use them.

Making and Mastering Wood Planes is another excellent read. This book is not only good for learning how to make wood planes, but in doing so you learn how and why they work.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Don, it seems like the Hack book is strictly hand planes where as the Toplin book covers a wider range of hand tools. Am I seeing that correctly?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Most of this information can be had here in blogs. there is no book that comes close to the information found on this site and the lie Nelsen web site. If your new to hand planes the books above are basic but to get the real lowdown the net is the ultimate source. n read the handplanes of your dreams thread from beginning to end you will be a master in no time


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The Hack book is very good and covers a choosing, tuning
and using specialty planes for joinery. Bench planes are
covered as well, but you don't need the book to find
out how to buy and tune up common Bailey-pattern
planes.

In terms of making and using wooden hand planes for
fine furniture work, James Krenov's books offer a lot 
of insight.

Leonard Lee's book on sharpening is very good. I have
read the one by Tom Lie-Niesen, but I am sure it
is very good.

There's also "Double Bevel Sharpening" by Brian Burns,
which offers up a system for back beveling plane and
power tool blades to eliminate tear-out in figured woods.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

you are correct whome.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Brian Burns, thanks Loren.


----------



## CobblerMtn (Jun 12, 2016)

I've written a new book based on my experience teaching handplane use and restoration at two Woodcraft stores. Entitled Choosing and Using Handplanes: All You Need to Know to Start Planing by Hand, it starts with the basics and takes you through use and restoration. It is written for the new handplane user primarily, though users with more experience will also benefit from it.

You can get it from Amazon or Highland Woodworking.

For more details, visit http://www.cobblermtnpress.com.


----------

